
The government steered millions away from whole milk. Was that wrong? - viggity
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/06/for-decades-the-government-steered-millions-away-from-whole-milk-was-that-wrong/
======
viggity
Anecdotally, as the heavy kid in school, I always noticed the kids that drank
2% were rarely overweight, however the kids that drank skim (myself included)
were much more likely to be obese. I've had this theory for ages and it was
reinforced by reading the Atkins diet book and experiencing the weight loss
associated with it.

I was adamant with my wife that we gave our kids whole or 2% much to the
dismay of our pediatrician. This isn't the first time I've see these milk
specific studies, but it always feels good to have an extra dose of
vindication.

~~~
digikata
Hmm, my kid's paediatrician recommended whole milk. I think medicine has a
problem in that in practice, you have to come to some practical procedures to
implement on a huge range of issues - but having done the practical thing, it
then becomes difficult to separate and re-evaluate individual practices based
upon how solid a scientific footing the recommendations were built upon.

~~~
viggity
Pediatrician was cool with breast milk or whole milk until 2 years old, then
she wanted skim

